# New 2011's



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Thought I would see how many of you on here have the new 2011 6.7 Ford diesels. What your thoughts are on them? how the milage, power, Maintenance on them are? heard they have the new urea stuff in them. so seeing how hard & expensive it's now to do the Maintenance on them now with that urea system in them ? Looking at getting rid of my ****** dodge 6.7 diesel. crappy pulling power and very poor milage. Cummins didn't do thier home work on this one! an am tierd of replacing the hole front end after each plowing season.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

purchased one about 3 weeks ago and LOVE it!!! has great power and good fuel economy much better then my 6.4. The urea is around $10 a gallon and the tank holds around 5 gallons. They say the tank should last around 5000 miles but will vary depending on driving habbits and idle time. to some it up you could not force me to give this truck back.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

$10 a gallon, WHAT...i think some misquoted you that price


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

. No that’s what I have heard also 1olddogtwo, what I have heard also is the only reason it's that high is Busch has the market on the fluid there’s no other manufactures of the urea is what I been told.
Friend of mine is a die hard shevy guy and the dealer told him the same it would cost him over $50 for them to add to the urea in the new chevy's diesel. My real question I guess is how hard is it now to do the oil, fuel filterchanges & add this urea yourself on the new 2011's I not going to pay a dealer $200 or more now to change this stuff for me when I have all the tools to do it myself.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1056599 said:


> $10 a gallon, WHAT...i think some misquoted you that price


That was the price given to me at the ford dealer.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

TPC Services;1056625 said:


> . No that's what I have heard also 1olddogtwo, what I have heard also is the only reason it's that high is Busch has the market on the fluid there's no other manufactures of the urea is what I been told.
> Friend of mine is a die hard shevy guy and the dealer told him the same it would cost him over $50 for them to add to the urea in the new chevy's diesel. My real question I guess is how hard is it now to do the oil, fuel filterchanges & add this urea yourself on the new 2011's I not going to pay a dealer $200 or more now to change this stuff for me when I have all the tools to do it myself.


it is all very easy oil and fuel filters are just like any other truck on the market. The urea gives you instructions in your owners manual on how to fill. Looks very easy but I have not had to add any yet.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Green Grass;1056697 said:


> That was the price given to me at the ford dealer.


is that the smart cap fuel cap that is right next to the diesel one, and is suppose to start beeping if you dont add it after 5000 miles


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ajslands;1056718 said:


> is that the smart cap fuel cap that is right next to the diesel one, and is suppose to start beeping if you dont add it after 5000 miles


It will give you a message in the cluster in the truck when you have 1000 miles left on the fluid and then you just add in till full. fills next to the fuel fill and use special fill spout that comes with the bottle to insure you don't over fill.


----------



## honda12967 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey not to sound stupid but what is urea, what does it do? Im new to diesels


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

honda12967;1056779 said:


> Hey not to sound stupid but what is urea, what does it do? Im new to diesels


Urea, also called carbamide, is an organic chemical compound which essentially is the waste produced when the body metabolizes protein.

I'm sure you could pee in the tank and that would do the trick 

It cleans the fuel though


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

The Diesel Exhaust Fluid Emissions system uses a Selective Catalytic Reduction (SCR). This is a technology that uses a urea based Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) and a catalytic converter to significantly reduce nitrous oxides (NOx) emissions. The system accomplishes this by injecting small quantities of Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) into the Selective Catalytic Reduction (SCR) where its vaporizes and decomposes to form ammonia and carbon dioxide. The Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) Dosing Control unit is used to control the operation and monitoring of the DEF system. The ammonia is the desired by-product which in conjunction to the SCR Catalyst, converts the NOx to a harmless nitrogen and water. The SCR system is equipped with two NOx Sensors and modules that are used to monitor the efficiency of the SCR Catalyst and DEF system


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Green Grass;1056840 said:


> The Diesel Exhaust Fluid Emissions system uses a Selective Catalytic Reduction (SCR). This is a technology that uses a urea based Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) and a catalytic converter to significantly reduce nitrous oxides (NOx) emissions. The system accomplishes this by injecting small quantities of Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) into the Selective Catalytic Reduction (SCR) where its vaporizes and decomposes to form ammonia and carbon dioxide. The Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) Dosing Control unit is used to control the operation and monitoring of the DEF system. The ammonia is the desired by-product which in conjunction to the SCR Catalyst, converts the NOx to a harmless nitrogen and water. The SCR system is equipped with two NOx Sensors and modules that are used to monitor the efficiency of the SCR Catalyst and DEF system


In other words, thanks to the EPA, the air coming out of the tailpipe is cleaner than the air going in the intake...


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

wizardsr;1056901 said:


> In other words, thanks to the EPA, the air coming out of the tailpipe is cleaner than the air going in the intake...


that sums it up ussmileyflag


----------



## honda12967 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow haha thanks for the info guys, I thought they didn't do to much on emissions on the diesels. Someone said awhile ago that they didn't have to go to emissions, I don't know how true it is or maby that was just Connecticut.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So could you take a pee pe in it and that would work?


----------



## honda12967 (Jul 14, 2010)

And i always thought pissing on someone truck was a bad thing, never knew it would save them money. haha


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ajslands;1057027 said:


> So could you take a pee pe in it and that would work?


no quite the same


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

I beleive the contents of DEF are 68% water and 32% urea, it should say on the container. 
In my area a gallon of DEF costs approx. $12-$19.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

Just got a 2011. f350 lariat supercab with the 6.7 . 2 weeks ago.. so far this truck is great.. Alot of power and torque. I i had a 6.0 and the 6.0 has nothing on the new motor... Just got the wideout put on to it.. the only thing i dont like about this truck is the tilt on the steering wheel. It dont come down far enough and arm gets sore holding it up there. and the price tag lol... the best mpg i have gotten with it.. is 21.8 mpg..


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

told me to add def flued every 7500 miles when i do a oil change.. said after 350 miles of it beeping it will lower all the power in the motor and not allow you to get over 55mph until its refilled and reset


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

You still have to take your diesel to emissions in CT. However if you buy a new vehicle, you don't have to go for the first 4 years.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Just picked up my 2011 F350 Crew Cab King Ranch 6.7 Powerstroke a week ago Monday and LOVE it !!! The only thing I did not love was the sticker (LOL). Oh well, I bought it on the "A" plan and with that discount and the $2000 rebate I got around $11,000 discount ! In the process of getting a new Boss Poly XT V blade for it and a new Salt Dogg Poly V-Box spreader. I think this is going to be the best Ford diesel yet !!!


----------



## balreadysaid (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.fordforums.com/f693/2011...uty-getting-upgrade-800-ft-lbs-torque-171864/

free upgrade for you with the 2011 fords power increased to 800ftlbs!!!


----------



## balreadysaid (Jul 23, 2010)

SnowGuy;1058276 said:


> Just picked up my 2011 F350 Crew Cab King Ranch 6.7 Powerstroke a week ago Monday and LOVE it !!! The only thing I did not love was the sticker (LOL). Oh well, I bought it on the "A" plan and with that discount and the $2000 rebate I got around $11,000 discount ! In the process of getting a new Boss Poly XT V blade for it and a new Salt Dogg Poly V-Box spreader. I think this is going to be the best Ford diesel yet !!!


so how much with tax would a diesel plain jane cost with all the rebates??? i looked at one that was the reg cab f350 diesel with steel rims and the sticker was 44k if i could get it for 11k less i might look at it again but 44k without tax is a bit high and they arent handing out loans to people in newyork at all right now so paying cash for it isnt really the way id like to go.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*SnowGuy*,, what do you mean by the "A" plan??


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its like the employee discount. Ford has "plans" that have different (deeper) discounts depending on the letter. I think the X plan is the best pricing but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

plowguy43;1058564 said:


> Its like the employee discount. Ford has "plans" that have different (deeper) discounts depending on the letter. I think the X plan is the best pricing but I'm not 100% sure.


X-plan is most common, it's available to "partners" of Ford, they're essentially given out like candy, most often via employees of companies that work with Ford in some manner.

A-plan is available to employees and direct family members of Ford employees, they're much more closely guarded, and are usually below dealer invoice price.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

balreadysaid;1058363 said:


> http://www.fordforums.com/f693/2011...uty-getting-upgrade-800-ft-lbs-torque-171864/
> 
> free upgrade for you with the 2011 fords power increased to 800ftlbs!!!


Sounds like Ford didn't like being in 2nd place behind GM. :laughing:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

vegaman04;1058955 said:


> Sounds like Ford didn't like being in 2nd place behind GM. :laughing:


No, it was planned like that from the very beginning. They were just letting everyone else get comfortable before whipping out the big guns.


----------



## balreadysaid (Jul 23, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1058960 said:


> No, it was planned like that from the very beginning. They were just letting everyone else get comfortable before whipping out the big guns.


lool well ford has the most diesel tech from europe than anyone! they should be the leader! gm has isuzu which is industrial aplication. i would say cummins needs to be the one to buck up! their 6.7 is a mess and has alot more trouble than the late 6.0 fords! emisions is the problem on these and i am totally done loking at a diesel now untill they figure a new way arround the emisions! i dont tow alot of weight 4000lb al day every day my v10 is good enough. if i ran a diesel i would kill it, i have blown a few turbos on duramaxs just running arround with them. if you run hard all the time with your foot in it a gas is the best bet but if you can be easy and expect alot then dioesel is the way to go. after all this i need to go 20 miles to do a regen though im totally turned off! i had 5 people at my garage tell me that and i work mainlyy on cars and i said realy you get done plowing and the truck has no power and they say yup i gotta go to albany just to get it right! bullogna! pure sh1t!!!! that sint how life is suppossed to go! democrats epa and nonsense all wraped up into a big f/u for the small business man. i did a inspection on a vw diesel wagon the lady saay it has a check engine light but i know from the safety sticker it doesnt need to be pluged in the obd so i scan it blah blah blah it fails cause it say it needs a obd she comes back 1 weeek later i scanned the car and it automatically passed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok im like wtf! bunch of ****! the state reviewed what happened and fixed it but no phone call no nothing. newyork didnt allow diesel vw 2.0 to be sold on so and so dates because of emisions. what a joke the world is comming to a end and if you pay for a diesel like what they are asking than you are stupid! buy a gas and deal with the fuel costs you will win in the end!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Diesel will always win no matter what...

Here's a senerio...
Plowing on average we burnt 10L per hour with a gas truck
With a diesel its about 7L per hour

Thats 3L per hour differance, And IN ALL HONESTY, you'd never see that on the gas guage an really its hard to see the savings at the pump if you dont really keep track...

Our trucks average 1000-1200 hours per year... 1000 hours X 3L per hour savings of the diesel at $1.00 per L = $3,000 savings per year... After 3 years and a few months the $10,000 diesel option has paid its self off, Plus you will be saving for the next 7 years, Then you sell the truck for a whole lot more money then the exact same 10 year old gas model, Plus all that time you had the power of the diesel at your foot...

This is just what we've found... Where's the savings in a gasser?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Well put, I just feel that they tow better, push better, and the savings on the actual cost per litre are not factored into your numbers, and add up quickly as well.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple L;1059106 said:


> Diesel will always win no matter what...
> 
> Here's a senerio...
> Plowing on average we burnt 10L per hour with a gas truck
> ...


Until you go to get it repaired and find that there are far less mechanics who work on diesels than on gas motors, and that the diesel repair / simple maintenance costs much more that a gas motor.

EDIT: And I don't know which diesel you are using, but the newer ones are bogged down (in the U.S.) by EPA emissions BS which kills fuel mileage / GPH consumption so that it is still better than a gas motor, but only by 1 to 3 mpg.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pinky Demon;1059232 said:


> Until you go to get it repaired and find that there are far less mechanics who work on diesels than on gas motors, and that the diesel repair / simple maintenance costs much more that a gas motor.
> 
> EDIT: And I don't know which diesel you are using, but the newer ones are bogged down (in the U.S.) by EPA emissions BS which kills fuel mileage / GPH consumption so that it is still better than a gas motor, but only by 1 to 3 mpg.


I do agree that diesel repairs are more money... But really, you should be able to get 10 years out of one with no repairs... Thats why you dump it at 10 years, cause around that time is when their age starts showing... Plus your fuel savings of year 4-5-6-7-8-9-10 will more they pay for any difference in price, and you'll still be ahead, no matter how you look at it...

We run Duramax's


----------



## chugbug (Aug 15, 2010)

I test drove a new ford and dodge. The ford was very very impressive. As for the dodge, my 5.9 would eat their 6.7. I think the new ford would out run my dodge with my programmer on.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

balreadysaid;1059099 said:


> lool well ford has the most diesel tech from europe than anyone! they should be the leader! gm has isuzu which is industrial aplication. i would say cummins needs to be the one to buck up! their 6.7 is a mess and has alot more trouble than the late 6.0 fords! emisions is the problem on these and i am totally done loking at a diesel now untill they figure a new way arround the emisions! i dont tow alot of weight 4000lb al day every day my v10 is good enough. if i ran a diesel i would kill it, i have blown a few turbos on duramaxs just running arround with them. if you run hard all the time with your foot in it a gas is the best bet but if you can be easy and expect alot then dioesel is the way to go. after all this i need to go 20 miles to do a regen though im totally turned off! i had 5 people at my garage tell me that and i work mainlyy on cars and i said realy you get done plowing and the truck has no power and they say yup i gotta go to albany just to get it right! bullogna! pure sh1t!!!! that sint how life is suppossed to go! democrats epa and nonsense all wraped up into a big f/u for the small business man. i did a inspection on a vw diesel wagon the lady saay it has a check engine light but i know from the safety sticker it doesnt need to be pluged in the obd so i scan it blah blah blah it fails cause it say it needs a obd she comes back 1 weeek later i scanned the car and it automatically passed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok im like wtf! bunch of ****! the state reviewed what happened and fixed it but no phone call no nothing. newyork didnt allow diesel vw 2.0 to be sold on so and so dates because of emisions. what a joke the world is comming to a end and if you pay for a diesel like what they are asking than you are stupid! buy a gas and deal with the fuel costs you will win in the end!


If you ran diesel you would kill it, what in your v10 gas? probably. "i have blown a few turbos on duramaxs just running arround with them" Yea? sounds made up


----------



## chugbug (Aug 15, 2010)

it takes a lot to blow a turbo. I doubt daily driving would do it.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

wizardsr;1056901 said:


> In other words, thanks to the EPA, the air coming out of the tailpipe is cleaner than the air going in the intake...


yup cracking down on the diesels so the gas jobs can keep spewing out emmisions out of the tail pipe, and the diesels cleaning up the air


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

bigbadbrad;1064166 said:


> yup cracking down on the diesels so the gas jobs can keep spewing out emmisions out of the tail pipe, and the diesels cleaning up the air


Ummmm no. Gas motors have already had their rough run of emissions constriction during the 70s and 80s. Now it's diesels turn.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1064199 said:


> Ummmm no. Gas motors have already had their rough run of emissions constriction during the 70s and 80s. Now it's diesels turn.


So the govnt takes turns is whatyour saying?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1064199 said:


> Ummmm no. Gas motors have already had their rough run of emissions constriction during the 70s and 80s. Now it's diesels turn.


umm no your wrong buddy, yes they did have some emissions crack down back then, but they wre not hit as hard as the diesels are being hit with today, and they are not getting stricter with the emmisions in the past 5-10 years as diesels have been. right not new diesel ae burning cleaner the gas motors


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

bigbadbrad;1064276 said:


> umm no your wrong buddy, yes they did have some emissions crack down back then, but they wre not hit as hard as the diesels are being hit with today, and they are not getting stricter with the emmisions in the past 5-10 years as diesels have been. right not new diesel ae burning cleaner the gas motors


Ahh, doesn't matter what you drive, it won't matter in a couple years. Obammy's gonna have us all driving plug-ins... Hope your plow route is less than 40 miles...


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> the best mpg i have gotten with it.. is 21.8 mpg.


Thats better than the 6.7 mpg Im getting on my '08. Is that a city or highway or combined MPG? I am thinking of swapping the whole fleet for '11 F550's if the MPG is good enough.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

wizardsr;1064290 said:


> Ahh, doesn't matter what you drive, it won't matter in a couple years. Obammy's gonna have us all driving plug-ins... Hope your plow route is less than 40 miles...


Which is funny because GM's original EV-1 got over 100 miles per charge up.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

bigbadbrad;1064276 said:


> umm no your wrong buddy, yes they did have some emissions crack down back then, but they wre not hit as hard as the diesels are being hit with today, and they are not getting stricter with the emmisions in the past 5-10 years as diesels have been. right not new diesel ae burning cleaner the gas motors


If you think they were not hit as hard as diesels are now, you are either high or you don't know your history. You had motors that went from displacing 300 HP or more down to 150. Entire performance packages were either deleted or severely detuned. The cat. converter dropped MPGs down even further. It wasn't until the early to mid 80s or so that performance, along with cheap fuels started to return. To say that gassers had it easy is simply ignorant. The diesel emissions controls have been steadily ramping up over the generations of motors, from adding a cat. converter here, to a DPF there, and now most recently, the DPF-SCR-Cat combo. Everybody saw it coming. Secondly, take a look at a PZEV engine sometime. The California air nazis demand them and even have most vehicles brought there slightly detuned. Yes, diesels are getting cleaner, but it's still going to be a bit before they reach the point gas motors have achieved.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pinky Demon;1064594 said:


> If you think they were not hit as hard as diesels are now, you are either high or you don't know your history. You had motors that went from displacing 300 HP or more down to 150. Entire performance packages were either deleted or severely detuned. The cat. converter dropped MPGs down even further. It wasn't until the early to mid 80s or so that performance, along with cheap fuels started to return. To say that gassers had it easy is simply ignorant. The diesel emissions controls have been steadily ramping up over the generations of motors, from adding a cat. converter here, to a DPF there, and now most recently, the DPF-SCR-Cat combo. Everybody saw it coming. Secondly, take a look at a PZEV engine sometime. The California air nazis demand them and even have most vehicles brought there slightly detuned. Yes, diesels are getting cleaner, but it's still going to be a bit before they reach the point gas motors have achieved.


Mind explaining how a DPF is better for the enviroment then? Dumping tons of fuel down the exhaust to burn up the slightest bit of black smoke that only comes out if you put it right to the floor and dropping the fuel economy down dramatically is good for the enviroment?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Triple L;1064627 said:


> Mind explaining how a DPF is better for the enviroment then? Dumping tons of fuel down the exhaust to burn up the slightest bit of black smoke that only comes out if you put it right to the floor and dropping the fuel economy down dramatically is good for the enviroment?


Always think the same thing


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

it will just put you into limp mode until you fill it up, diesels are great just looking after them cost so much.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe a big part of the "hard Hit" diesels are taking now a days, over the gas jobs of the 70's is because we are simply smart enough and advanced enough to actually come up with the type of Shat they are putting on our trucks. If you told someone in 1975, design a car that when pushing a button will automatically dump excess fuel into the engine, until the exhaust reaches a temperature suitable enough to burn off all by products of combustion and then simply return to normal when its done, you'd probably get laughed at. My 2 cents.


----------

